# Anno 1503 sartet nicht unter vista 32bit



## drsatan (13. Februar 2009)

habe mir nen laptop zugelegt hab dann anno 1503 installiert aber es startet nicht ich bekomme immer diese meldung 

Runtime Error!
Program: D:\Anno 1503 Königs- Edition\1503Startup.exe
abnromal program termination
Im Fenstertitel steht noch: Microsoft Visual C++ Library

es handelt sich um die königsedition 

bitte um schnelle hilfe


----------



## Railroadfighter (13. Februar 2009)

Hast du schon alle Patches installiert? Und probier mal den Kompatibilitätsmodus.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## drsatan (13. Februar 2009)

was die patches angeht die die man runterladen kann gehen nicht die meckern rum das sie das spiel nicht finden kommt ne fehlermeldung ka denke mal das es an der königs edition liegt das die patches nicht funzen hab aber keine gefunden die extra für die ke sind und was den kompamodus angeht alles ausprobiert


----------



## Railroadfighter (13. Februar 2009)

Installier es einfach mal neu, und deinstallier dieses Microsoft dingens auch, vllt wurde das Fehlerhaft installiert. Lad dir davon die neueste Version, einfach googeln.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## drsatan (13. Februar 2009)

jo werd ich mal probieren


----------

